

Redesigning The Netflix API - taylorbuley
http://www.slideshare.net/danieljacobson/redesigning-the-netflix-api-oscon

======
taylorbuley
I have a feeling that a lot of businesses will start looking like the device-
centric "Netflix API requests by audience" pie graph in the near future

